# Fat lady's warming up!



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Its not looking good for a big ending to this plow season.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

still gota month and a half...:crying:


----------



## SteveJ (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

lawn king;517750 said:


> Its not looking good for a big ending to this plow season.


you must not have lived in new england very long


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Let me finish this first!


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

ewwwww this thread should be deleted hahaha


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

grandview;518009 said:


> Let me finish this first!


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

SteveJ;517811 said:


>


her left tit is hangin higher than the right one. ha-ha


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You can't say tit .It's a boobies!


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

WingPlow;517976 said:


> you must not have lived in new england very long


Born & raised here and i have unfortunatley, seen this kind of winter before, we may get a few more small events or scrapings but it looks like the party is over!


----------

